# Young satin tricolour doe



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like this girl.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

What a beauty! I'd love to see one someday.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Great patterning, great color, lovely type. All-around great doe!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

She's stunning, I love tricolour mice.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Weird; I thought I saw a bunch of yellow stars under the thread title earlier, and I wondered what they were for...and now they're gone. What's up with that?...wait, now I see them when I look at the thread title in the 'New & Existing Mice' section...and what's the rating about?


----------



## Holly86 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love satins, thats very unusual.


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh wow! She is absolutely stunning! I love tri-colors but I think she is definately the prettiest I've seen <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

KDailey: Thanks so much!

I've been working with tricolors for about five years now and she is one of the prettier satin tris I've produced. She's been paired with a pied red satin buck in hopes of restoreing my yellow/red line of tricolors.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh dear. :shock: I've never seen a mouse so beautiful. That is an absolutely amazing mouse. Are you planning on showing her?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

MS: Thanks so much!

No; there are no shows up in these parts (Minnesota) and I might not bring my mousies to a show even if there were one close enough to me.


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

What a lovely combination.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

wow


----------

